# Is my Blue Acara Male or Female?



## ScouseCichlids (May 1, 2020)

Hi about a week ago I recieved 2 blue acaras from my cousin which were being bullied by his breeding pair, one is missing some chunks out of it's fins which is definitely a female however I can't tell with this one as it was showing mating signs when I first put them in the tank but now it's just aggresive toward the other.
It hasn't eaten since Iv had it but becomes extra aggresive to the other acara when I place food in the tank. They are the only fish in the tank which is a 2ft² cube 195ltr. Can someone give me some advice as they are beautiful fish and iv tried all kinds to get this fish to eat.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

These fishes are difficult to sex unless their breeding tubes are extended, but the behavior would suggest that this individual is a male.

Have you tried live food? A fish that can resist live shrimp is usually harboring an intestinal parasite, and needs to be treated accordingly. SeaChem Paraguard is one effective treatment. Good luck.


----------



## ScouseCichlids (May 1, 2020)

I have tried hikari pellets, freeze-dried blood worm, frozen bloodworm cubes and flakes.
Even tried soaking the pellets in some garlic but he didnt bite.
I will get some live food and let you know how he goes thank you for the advice.
In regard to the behaviour is there anything I can do to stop the aggression? I'm planning on adding some new tank mates soon so hopefully this helps disperse the aggression atleast.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

ScouseCichlids said:


> I have tried hikari pellets, freeze-dried blood worm, frozen bloodworm cubes and flakes.
> Even tried soaking the pellets in some garlic but he didnt bite.
> I will get some live food and let you know how he goes thank you for the advice.
> In regard to the behaviour is there anything I can do to stop the aggression? I'm planning on adding some new tank mates soon so hopefully this helps disperse the aggression atleast.


Definitely try live food, especially food that will swim around in the tank for a while (_e. g._ brine shrimp) as opposed to just sinking to the bottom (_e. g._ bloodworms).

As for the aggression, dithers may help, but I think the real problem here is that a 2' cube is just not big enough for two of these fishes. Good luck.


----------



## ScouseCichlids (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for the advice I will try and get some asap.
What dither fish would you suggest?
The tank is roughly 55 gallon, or is it the shape which is the problem?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

ScouseCichlids said:


> Thanks for the advice I will try and get some asap.
> What dither fish would you suggest?
> The tank is roughly 55 gallon, or is it the shape which is the problem?


The volume is less important than the dimensions. A typical 55-gallon tank- roughly 48"L x 12"W x 20"H- would be fine; a 24" x 24" x24" tank, not so much. In terms of sight lines, the 55 is twice as large as a 24" cube, irrespective of the volume. I know that's not great news, but it is what it is.


----------



## ScouseCichlids (May 1, 2020)

I will find a way to make it work, for now


----------

